# Off of



## Nugso

Merhaba. Geçen şarkı sözlerinde vs gördüm bu 'off of'u fakat nasıl kullanılır bir fikrim yok. Araştırma yaptım fakat hala net oturtamadım kafama. Yardımcı olabilir misiniz?

Teşekkürler.


----------



## kalamazoo

"Off of" is technically not really correct, especially in British English, but is very widely used, especially in American English. For example, "He got off of the couch and went out the door."   THere is a Rolling Stones song entitled "Get off of my cloud." These two sentences could read "He got off the couch.." "Get off my cloud." with no loss of meaning.

Kusura bakma.  I should have tried to reply in Turkish. Hopefully if necessary someone can translate.


----------



## Nugso

Nay, I have understood what you said. So can I say "_the US threatened to break off of diplomatic relations"  _instead of "_the US threatened to break off diplomatic relations" _

Thank you.


----------



## kalamazoo

I think "break off" is a phrasal verb.  So no, do not say "break off of."  Just use "break off."


----------



## Rallino

I think that _off of_ is used when there is a movement which is made _from the surface or upper side _of something.

Get your hands off of me. _(From the surface of my skin)
_He got off of the couch. (He went down from the top of the couch)

That's why you can't add an _of_ everytime there is an _off,_ like: _He turned off of the TV_​ etc.


----------



## kalamazoo

"Turn off" is another phrasal verb, I think, and "TV" is the direct object. No "of".

When "off" is a preposition, as in 'get your hands off me" sometimes American English speakers will add "of."  But the "of" is not really correct.

so the best thing for a non-native, or indeed a native speaker, is to always say "off" (with no "of)" and never use "off of."


----------



## Rallino

kalamazoo said:


> "Turn off" is another phrasal verb, I think, and "TV" is the direct object. No "of".
> [...]



Yes, I meant it as an example for when you cannot use the preposition _of_.


----------



## Guner

Here is what I found on the net:
_*
"Off of*
For most Americans, the natural thing to say is “Climb down off of [pronounced “offa”] that horse, Tex, with your hands in the air”; but many UK authorities urge that the “of” should be omitted as redundant. Where British English reigns you may want to omit the “of” as superfluous, but common usage in the US has rendered “off of” so standard as to generally pass unnoticed, though some American authorities also discourage it in formal writing. But if “onto” makes sense, so does “off of.” However, “off of” meaning “from” in phrases like “borrow five dollars off of Clarice” is definitely nonstandard. "_


I strongly recommend these pages:
http://public.wsu.edu/~brians/errors/errors.html

http://public.wsu.edu/~brians/errors/nonerrors.html#off

Cheers,


----------

